# Spells of the little waagh - cards (pic heavy)



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

So, the new lores got a deck of cards each... as did beastmen... and daemons. Where's the green skin love? Damn right, we didn't get any. So I made my own. Still a work in progress, but here they are so far.
























































These spell cards are completely unofficial and in no way endorsed by Games Workshop Limited.

The Chaos devices, the Chaos logo, Citadel, Citadel Device, the Double-Headed/Imperial Eagle device, 'Eavy Metal, Forge World, Games Workshop, Games Workshop logo, Golden Demon, Great Unclean One, the Hammer of Sigmar logo, Horned Rat logo, Keeper of Secrets, Khemri, Khorne, Lord of Change, Nurgle, Skaven, the Skaven symbol devices, Slaanesh, Tomb Kings, Trio of Warriors, Twin Tailed Comet Logo, Tzeentch, Warhammer, Warhammer Online, Warhammer World logo, White Dwarf, the White Dwarf logo, and all associated marks, names, races, race insignia, characters, vehicles, locations, units, illustrations and images from the Warhammer world are either ®, TM and/or © Copyright Games Workshop Ltd 2000-2010, variably registered in the UK and other countries around the world. Used without permission. No challenge to their status intended. All Rights Reserved to their respective owners.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you very much kind sir. These are awesome, I shall be using these for sure k:

Skar


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

working on the big waagh at the moment. Though there's a distinct lack of cool orc pics.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, thats pretty awesome mate


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

the hulk, lol.
Good cards, I like them looking forward to the big waaaagh.


----------

